# New pictures of Found puppies.



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

They are adorable and getting so big. Did the vet say how old he thinks they are? They look like they are going to be very big dogs. The pictures of the first 2 look like they could be 10 or 12 weeks. You shouldn't have any problem finding homes for them. They are just too cute.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

They are getting so big and so cute! It's interesting trying to figure out what breeds are mixed in there. Something in the shape of the ears has me thinking there is some pit in there - maybe pit/lab mix? I could be totally off - just thinking out loud. They are so cute and you are doing a great job with them!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

He thought like I did that they were right around 8wks. The only thing we forgot to do was weight them lol. I guess they are about 8-10#. Yes I think it could be APBT or boxer both breeds are in abundance around here.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh boy, they just keep getting cuter...! You're really doing an awesome job with them, exposing them to so many things. They sure are lucky that you found them! 
I really love Black Crow. What a pretty little girl. There's something in her eyes that gets me, too.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I know isnt she just stunning. If I dont find a home for her I wont mind. I wish I was rich I would keep them all.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

It is funny how different they look in the photos. Are there big differences in there looks and size in person? (or dog) The first 2 photos I can see some type of bull dog but the photo of puppy and secret look more like lab. All still very cute though. I love looking at them. You will be sorry to see them go.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

No they are all the same height about the same weight. Their heads are different. 4 have very labby looking heads and 2 are very bull dog looking and one well she is a combo of the 2 looks. Only 2 have really short hair the other 5 have thick double coats.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for doing such a great job giving these pups the start they need for the best chance of becoming great pets! They are adorable, but without meeting them Puppy would be my pick--she is sooo cute!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

They are so cute. Really kind of you to take these pups on and look for loving homes for them, you really have given them a wonderful start in life


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

They are soooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awww, they are adorable!!! I want a puppy!!! LOL!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Of course they were the best puppies he's seen in a while, because YOU were looking out for them! They are darling, and I bet they'll all find homes quickly. Are you ready to give them up? I detect a lot of fondness in your descriptions of them.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

No I hate to see them go. I am one of those people that feels that only I can give the love and care they deserve. I really have had a hard time in the 30 yrs I have been doing this to give them up to other people. I am hoping that my sisters former boss(she retired) will take 2. They lost their old dogs the last 2 yrs I believe they were 12 and 13. Anyways she is going to look at their pictures tomorrow. They just moved to a new home on 20 arces of land. Well actually the house isnt built yet. If she wants 2 we will be keeping them until the house is done the end of June. Thsi person I feel fine letting them go I know she will take good care of them and my sister talkss to her weekly.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are all so cute!!! I fell for Puppy also. Why no name for her? She looks like she is the smallest of the bunch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SandyK*

SandyK

Puppy is so adorable!! I love the name Munchkin!!

GeneralV

They are all absolutely adorable! Bless you for saving them!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

They are soooo cute! And so blessed that you were the one to find them! I love when you post pictures of them as they grow. The people who get these pups will never fully understand all you have done to help them be the best dogs they can be.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so adorable, they've really grown. They all look so happy and healthy, enjoyed hearing about each of their personalities.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awww thanks you guys I am glad you all enjoy seeing pictures of them. They are so darn cute even when they are into something they should be. I wasnt going to name any of them except Secret the one I was keeping. It is even harder to to give one that you have raised and named. Plus the last litter of pups I took in their were 7 of them I got them at 4wks I loved those little guys. I was waiting to take them to the vet at 8wks but they came into contact with parvo. I lost all but one Matayha. That was so hard. I loved them so much I spent alot of time with them. So I was reluctant to name these ones as I got them at about the same age only a month earlier than Paulo, Luwegi, Vida, Willawa,Julio, Jada, and Matayha (2002).
Here is a picture of Matayha all grown up. R.I.P my girl 2002-2010


----------

